# Ovary Reserve test



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone had the blood test to measure ovarian reserve?

I have been asked to do this as I do not respond well to stim meds. Is it accurate?? Anyone have any views on it??

Katey


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Just bumping your post up as I heard about this the other day for the first time and would be interested to know more.

Rachel xx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Kateyl and Rachel,

Just wanted to give you my experiences ...... I think I could be described as an unpredictable responder. I have had 5 IVF's and had 5 eggs, 0 eggs, 13 eggs, 10 eggs and 6 eggs. I need the highest level of stims to get that (600iu's). My first IVF was successful - despite have very poor embryo's and only one left by day3. My best embryo quality was on my last attempt.

Since that attempt I have had an number of tests to try to predict ovarian reserve. I had the inhibinB test alongside a very closely monitored cycle. My FSH was fine and the monitoring all showed up good, but the inhibinB test was less than 15 which pretty much means "no eggs left". I have since heard that many aspersions have been cast on this inhibinB test. Many clinics do not subscribe to it's findings and believe there are many other factors.

I then did the ovarian reserve test at UCH and their analysis was that I had poor ovarian reserve.

However, I attend the ARGC and Mr T's analysis of the situation is that despite these results - he says that tests are just that, tests. And that he says that as long as I am still producing eggs and good quality embryo's I do still have a chance. So on that basis I will give it one more shot.

Hope this is helpful.

Rachel - you're twins are beautiful.

Holly


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Holly

Thanks for that!

I am always sceptical about these new fangled tests and I have a sneaky suspicion that the AMH test will show that I have low reserves!

The thing that concerns me is that my Dr says he will choose which protocol to use based on the results. (I still have not fully got my head around the protocol thing yet).

Is this a good idea??

Katey

Yes, Rachel, the twins are soooooo lovely! I bet they're a handful!


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Katey,

It's probably not a bad thing to base your protocol on the test - it's likely to be the short protocol if they believe you are a poor responder or have low reserves. If nothing else, the short protocol is at least short - so you get to the outcome quicker. 

I noticed from your profile that you have NK issues. Are you being treated for these? You seem to have been successful in getting pregnant several times but have problems afterwards. Might this be related to the NK issue. You have really been through the mill. I hope you get some answers and a positive outcome this time around.

Take care,

Holly


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Holly

It is realy frustrating because I get pg naturally so easily it's ridicuous and then I m/c at anywhere between 6-8 weeks. I have been offered IVIG but there is so little research into this that I am afraid to go down that road. My Dr mentioned it again last week at our follow up meeting and I just cannot bring myself to do it. Does that make me nuts?

Plus no-one is sure if my m/c were ectopic or related to something else. I do not want to keep trying IVF and failing because I need IVIG and have not done it. I am really confused.

I also really need to understand what a short protocol is and why that helps poor responders!!

I did not mention Rebecca in my last post. She is beautiful - and quite the sleeping Beauty!

You have not had an easy time either and I admire your courage. What are you planning to do now? 

Thanks for your help

Katey


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Katey,

You don't down reg with the short protocol - so I think the theory is that with ovaries that are difficult to kick start - it's best not to down reg them first, but to follow the natural cycle with stim drugs from the start. I think there are also studies showing that it can help with egg quality also.

With regard to your immune issues - I wouldn't ignore them. There is definitely something going on. As you say, you seem to be very successful with getting pregnant - even naturally. I don't think the only treatment for immune issues is IVIG - I know of others that are on steroids. Having said that IVIG has proved very successful with ladies who have had recurrent miscarriages due to immune issues. I don't know if you've had a look through the ARGC thread, but there are many girls on there who have had success following immune treatment. They can probably point you in the direction of studies into IVIG undertaken in the US. IVIG is not a new treatment - it has been around for a long time for treating other conditions, it's just new in the fertility arena.

As for me, I'm going to give it one more go with my own eggs, and then possibly move on to donor eggs. Probably looking at doing my last cycle sometime after the summer - maybe October.

Holly


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Holly

Ok...now I understand short protocol and I think I like it!

As for the NK issue. I took steroids last cycle but now I need to decide if I should go for IVIG.
I see Mr Gorgy who used to work with Mr T at the ARGC and he is pro IVIG. 
I will definitely look at the thread you mentioned. Thank you.

Do you mind me asking why donor eggs? (It's so rude just to ask but i'm not sure of your situation). How do you get on at the ARGC? 

Katey


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

No I don't mind you asking at all. More than anything now I want a sibling for my little girl. Whilst I am technically unexplained, I believe my issue is egg quality. I am now 40 and I believe the chances of me falling pregnant with my own eggs is pretty low. I believe that my best chance of having a child now is to go for donor eggs. I'm really only doing another cycle with my own eggs to help me move on.

I have heard of Mr Gorgy - but never met him. I think he was at the ARGC before my time. I am a big fan of the ARGC. It's tough going - as they monitor you very closely and it can be a little chaotic in the clinic. But I have absolute faith in Mr T. He is an amazing person and so very kind.

Good luck with your decision. It's not an easy one. I have had IVIG - I had it on my last try, just as a precaution really. I do have very borderline NK results and as I had had 2 previous failures at the ARGC I was given the option - so I took it. I also had a niggling doubt as when I was successful with Rebecca I had to have a fresh frozen plasma transfer before EC at Guys (long story as to why). IVIG is just a purer form of FFP - so I did wonder whether that is what might have made the difference - and that I had unknowingly solved an immune issue. Clutching at straws - I'm very talented at that!!

Take care,

Holly


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Holly

Unexplained must be really hard. I am an answers person and that would drive me insane. That's part of my probem now really. I am afraid to keep trying IVF because I don't know if it fails why it fails and that is really hard for me. I am every dr's nightmare.

Mr G is fantastic. He is an acquired taste on a personal level but really he is a great person. He is also like Mr T with regards to monitoring. I travelled from Leicester to London nearly every day for about month. That's a bit or a trek for 20 mins!! But he is so particular and so committed that I would not want to get treated elsewhere. And, if it works, it will be worth every minute.

I really hope that this is your cycle. Rebecca, I am sure, would love a little brother or sister too! Is Mr T doing anything particular or straight IVF?

Maybe you did happen upon a problem when you took the plasma! That's how things seem to work!!!!! Are you doing IVIG again

I understand about straw clutching....I have clutched a fair few myself. I find the best thing for me is reading the success stories on here. Also, sometimes I read a story and it is heartbreaking and I realise how much harder or painful ttc can be.  It kind of puts it all back into perspective. I have a lot of admiration for the ladies (& gents) on here.

Anyway...my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Holly and Katey..
Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your conversation!!
Firstly... I'm so jealous!!!  Your wee ones are gorgeous!!!!
I just had my Inhibin B test done after getting a high FSH result (17), they retested me as well as doing the Inhinin B test and my FSh came down to 6 so I forgot to call up and get my Inhibin B as they were happy with my FSH.  I think my FSH was so high as it was done only weeks after a ruptured ectopic and surgery.
Thought, yay, everything is fine now and then they called with my Inhibin B.... 45!!!  Thats is on the border of the perimenopause, I'm only 29 and feeling really devastated.  Things just keep going wrong for us. 
I was dead pleased about you low Inhibin B and still got preg (was this test before youhad your wee one??).
I'm interested that your Dr didn't really see much in the test... why did he do it then?
Anyway just thought I'd my little bit!!
Hope your test goes well and you get a good high result. XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

Sorry to hear about the ectopic...my last pg was an ectopic but thankfully it did not rupture! 

Did your dr discuss the Inhibin B test result with you?? Could there be other reasons for the 45 Pre-menopause could still mean years before actual menopause - yes/no? Please do not lose heart. There are so many techniques etc out there at the moment and you will be ok I am sure.

How long have you been ttc

I agree with you - Rachel and Holly's children are just lovely!!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Katey
The nurse said 'i need to get my skates on' so not really sure how long I have got.  
We actually have never been 'trying' as such i came off pill because of migraines and I got preg the next month.  It wasn't unwanted but not exactly planned.  Now I can't stand the thought of not having a baby. I want one now!!!  My ep baby was due the 24th this month so feeling pretty low.  really want to get a go at IVF but waiting on the bloody NHS!!!  I amexhausted and only been at this infertile business since jan and feel so emotionally shattered I don't know how people can do it for years!!
Hopfully one day soon for me and all of us.
XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

I totally understand how you feel - everyone on this great site does. It's so tough to go through an ep or m/c and then face fertility treatment. I'm not sure how we all keep at it either, but you just find the strength because the end result is just so fantastic!
I recall never really wanting children UNTIL I was told that I may not have any. It really freaked me out. I had taken for granted that I would be able to conceive and carry to term. 

Did you find out why the ep occurred. Why IVF (you don't have to tell me and I am sorry for being rude and asking).

I hope you get a lovey bundle soon!

Katey


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi 

Katey, I just thought I'd reply to your original post as I had the Inhibin B and Amh tests done by my clinic recently in prep for my 2nd egg share cycle. 

I was pretty shocked to get an inhibin B result of 50.8 however the nurse then went on to say that they are relying more on the Amh test now as they think that although it is still a very new test, it will provide a more accurate guide to ovarian reserves. 

My Amh result was 4.283 which they said was OK - they are looking for a result between 2 and 4. I was so trying to take it all in that I forgot to ask whether above that range was good or bad! 

I've been back to the clinic today so I queried it again. The nurse told me that they would be worried if the result was less than 1. So I'm feeling a bit better about it all after that!

I hope that helps somewhat...

Lou
X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lou

hi and thanks for the info..it was really helpful. I think I am having the Amh test on day 2 or 3 of af. So 1 is a low number of eggs??

How come the Amh and Inhibin B are so diverse??

Also...I am sorry for your loss. I hope that this is your time now.

Katey


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Katey - glad it was of help to you. 

I can only go on what the nurse told me and I think that as the test is still new, I'm not sure how much they understand it really! According to her, 1 would indicate a low ovarian reserve. 

Thanks for the good wishes. I see that you have had a terrible time of it hun and I hope that it all works out for you too 

Lou
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Aweeze,
What is this other test?? Amh? I've never heard of it... I'll have to go and do some research on the net (I'm working from home today LOL!!!). Hmmmm. So is Inhibin B not an exact science?? Hmmm! I'm sure I can't be nearly menopausal, just doesn't feel right. My friend has a Inhibin of 20 and is 5 months preg as we type!!
Laura[br]: 15/08/06, 10:18Hi Katey,
No dont think your rude!!!!
My quick story!!
found out I was preg xmas eve, started to bleed 2nd Jan and was told I'd had m/c. Then on the 12 jan collapsed at work and went to hosp and was admitted (this was my rupture) was in so much pain and had bad chect pain which indicates internal bleeding, kept me in for a week and said was infection after m/c. Discharged me. Then went back for bloods and the nurse was horrified I'd been discharged as my bloods had not lowers and on the scan it showed a mass... indicating an ruptured ep. Kept in and told would have keyhole that day but when they looked inside it had been left so long it had gone septic and damaged my liver, bowel and ruined my remaining tube. I had a HSG in April and it showed my tube blocked. Was pretty optimistic about the IVF stuff but then had all these hormonal probs with my bloods. 
All been a bit of a crappy rollacoster this year. Am now finally on the waiting list for Barts ... Or will be once the crappy hospital get round to typing my letter of referral to them!! I'm hoping to start treatment maybe Jan... seems years away. 
XXXXXXX[br]: 15/08/06, 10:26Lou!!
Sorry another question! I was looking into egg share prior to my low inhibin B test, I haven' persued it as I guessed they wouldn't want me (my Inhib is 45) is your clinic still taking you at 50? Is that because you have 'proved' yourself with past IVF goes?? I'm so cinfused by all this stuff!!!!

Where are you egg aharing?
XX


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Laura - Amh - is an Anti Mullerian Hormone test. There is some stuff on the internet but not really much as yet - you'll get more info if you google the full name instead of amh. Interestingly, it is one of the tests that is included in the test kit "Plan ahead" http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4642698.stm that was launched at the beginning of this year.

The other thing that the nurse said is that age is on my side (35) and that treating a lady of my age with an inhibin B of 50 is easier for them than a lady of 40 with an inhibin B of 100.

Regarding the egg share, my clinic neglected to do the inhibin B test before my first egg share and took me purely on my FSH, LH results. They were not bothered at all about my inhibin B result this time, said that the Amh was more important to them as well as the results of my previous attempt. On my last egg share in March, I got 15 eggs. I got pg and although I haven't heard officially, I think from the way that they jumped to use me again that it's highly likely that my first recipient also got pg.

Lou
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

wow!!!  It must be amazing to be a egg share person.  I'd really love to give someone else the opportunity for a family.  I have a really bad relationship with my hospital so don't really feel I can ask questions as to be honest as they never really seem to be able to give me any answers.  I normally am on the Eptopic Message board the ladies over there are better than any of my consultants LOL!!


Your story really gives me hope, I am only 29 so hope my eggs are good quality even if I don't have many.  Did look o net but could't find that much about Amh, I'll have a nose at the website, I do think maybe I should just leave it and give the IVF a go and not worry too much about all the tests.  Normally the results only end up upseting me!!

Good luck with your next egg share!!
XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura
I was so horrified when I read your story. I cannot believe what you had to go through! Is the liver etc damage reversable Was that tube removed??

Don't be put off by the test results and do continue to be optimistic. You are right about your age being on your side and they (drs) can do so much to balance hormones or correct them.  When i found out recently that I had raised KC and borderline APS on top of what I already knew - blocked tubes - I just cried because I thought 'where does it all end'. But now that I have had a chance to think about it I am glad that we found out before IVF so that we could try to make it right. Now, no doubt, I will find out that my egg count is low!!!!! Bring it on I say!!!!

Please don't be disheartened...and you can let off steam to me at any time. xxx
................................................................................................................................................................
Lou

Thanks for your positive wishes...you too!
Thanks also for letting us know what AMH stand for - it does help when researching!
When I see my Dr I will try to find out all I can and let you know more (if I understand it). I think that finding out is a good thing...at least that way I can do the short protocol if necessary. I wonder if it indicates egg quality too?

Take care - katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi katey,

Thanks, I've had a pretty **** time at my hospital... I can continue that with lots more horrific stories but I won't bore you.  I am taking legal action and hopefully will get some money for all the fertility treatment etc.  The liver damage is ok although I'm meant to limit my booze!!!!    My ruptured was removed but my other mangled one is there but is blocked which they told me staright after my surgery.  Was awful as I was all on my own and had just had major stomach surgery and couldn't cry as was so painful.  The ladies in the ward were lovely, most were in for breat cancer and hysterectomies and were like mums to me all looking after me!

I have counselling every week as I still am struggling not only with the lose of a baby but of my fertility and in such a sudden way.  Sorry I'm sounding  bit  !!

Whats your story?  You have blocked tubes do you know why?  Have you done the IVF thing yet or just about to start?  Why do you think your egg reserve will be low?  How old are you?  Sorry I sound like the police then!!!!

Trying not to worry to much about my bloods, nurse did say my FSH is low so my eggs should be good quality and it only takes one!!! (well 2 as I want twin girls with curly hair and freckles!!!)

Take care XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura (aka fertility police!!!!! - joking!!)

I am glad you are taking legal action. I was about to suggest it. I am not at all surprised that you need support after what happened. It is just awful. I so understand that feeling of fertility loss - I remember how I felt when I was told my tubes were blocked. The infection they think caused the damage was traced back to a m/c I had and the hospital had basically sent me home. I was 19 and had no idea about anything so I did not ask for antibiotics, a d&c etc etc. 

Whay made matters worse was being told I would never conceive, only to do so 5 times and then m/c them all. It was such a cruel joke of nature.

I have done 2 IVF cycles and will begin again in September hopefully. I think my egg reserve will be low because that's just like me! If it's going I get it!!!! I am suspicious about my egg quality. I do not respond well to stim drugs and i'm not sure if the ones I get are any good. Time will tell.

You certainly are not boring me with your story...I find it fascinating. You can always email me if you need to and i'd love to hear from you.

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks love nice to know people care!  I'm here for you too... although sounds like your a pro!! (thats fertility professional not a working lady of the night!!!)
Its nice making friends who know about all this stuff, I've made some great mates at the EPT boards they have an IVF board over there for us eptopic ladies, some of them have been though so much and still plod on with all this!!  They amaze me!
I'm hoping my eggs are good ones.... I got preg 1st month of not being on the pill and Tim has 'super sperm!' so he keeps telling everyone (and I mean everyone!!!), was really optimistic to start with but with all these blood tests saying something different who knows what to think!
Oh your starting in Sept, I'll be a month behind you..... late summer babes are always the best I think!!!    My twins will prob be early so they may be able to share birthday parties and the cost of the bouncy caslte!!  (sorry running away with myself!!)
Where are you having your treatment... I'm going to Barts (NHS).
Anyway I'm off to cook tim's dinner and run him a bath??!!!  Blimey I must be in a good mood, not normally the sort of thins I do!! Stilll been off work today!
Take good care and speak soon. XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura you are a hoot!!! (don't tell anyone I used that word!!!)

I think you will be ok. Super sperm is great stuff and that's sure to swing things in yor favour. Don't stress about the hormone stuff. Like I said they can fix stuff like that - I mean look at that lady who had menopause reversed and she had a baby recently in her 60's!!! Maybe she'll have one for me (??)!!

So you are starting in Oct I am with Mr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy. He used to be with Mr T at the ARGC and left to start up on his own. He is an acquired taste but, I think, a bit of a poppet! He is very thorough.

Barts have an excellent reputation - is it your local or did you choose there for a reason??

As for Bouncy Castles - right royal rip off!!! Will definitely need to raid your twin's piggy bank!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No its an NHS thing so am going there... was reading there reviews, they don't sound too good but there stats are ok, they are alot cheaper too if we went on to use them after the twins are born and we want another set!! As they are a not for profit so IVF is only 2k (only what a bargain!!). Have looked into Lister as well as they are good with hormome troubles!!
Fertility Academy!!!! do you have to sit an exam to get in!!  I've not heard of that one, I guess thats london somewhere if related to ARGC.

I think that lady didn't use her own eggs?  I hopenot they'd have been proper hard boiled at her age!!

Anyway I have to go Tim wants the computer and I have been on it all day.. my head is spinning with info!!!  Was meant to be working from home.... ops!!!!

Take care and speak soon. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

No exam as such but I must know my times tables!

2 K is a bargain and I am now slightly envious! (& broke).

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well if you need to know your tables they won't let me in LOL!!!

Long day at work tired! Still only one more day then away to V festival.... look out for me on the telly!!

2K still is alot of £ when most people can just ahve a roll in the sack for the same result!!

Oh well one day for us I hope.

Anyway I'm off to watch the end of BB and then off to bed.  

Hope your okey dokey
XXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, only the creme de la creme of mathematicians can enter the Academy!

You know you are right....how great would it be to hit the hay and get a bfp and then surprise dh? Now I feel sad. My brother has just told us his girlfriend is pg (in fact they broke the news over a family dinner the day before my 'am I pregnant' blood test after last IVF). She gave him the hpt on Fathers Day. Sucks.

OK i'll look out for you on TV...one problem, I have NO idea what I am looking out for!

Did you see BB? Do you like Aisleyne I realy do and nobody else does and now I am so mad at Jennie.

Feel better now

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't like aislyne. I can't stand white girls who talk like they are black!! To be honest i've gone off most of them now, I still like Glyn hes a sweet boy!

Oh its so **** when you find out someone is preg. Lots of ladies i work with have bumps and i fnd it really hard, didn't tell many people at work, they think I was off with stomach probs. Makes me very sad.  I really worry that i'm not going to go through IVF, i can't take pill as I don't take those sorts of drugs well, my hormones are crap and I have no eggs. But if I think about it I just get depressed and sad and miserable so trying to stay positive. But to honest if those with perfect hormones etc still get BFN what kind of chance will I have?

I'm 6 foot, blonde, size 10, big blue eyes and big breasts!!! can't miss me! Only kidding I'm little and ginger (well I like to call it auburn!)!! Sure that'll narrow it down! LOL!

What do you work as? i'm worrying about work and doing the treatment, did you tell people at work, i'd rather not but not sure I would get away with taking lots of time off for scans etc.

Anyway I'm gonna go to bed bit sleepy and need my beauty sleep!

XXXXX

[br]: 16/08/06, 23:27P.s

And its my due date on the 23rd this month, so stressing about that too. 

Want some good news and something to look forward to!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

STOP!!!!!! No more worrying. IVF will not do as well in a stressed body!!! I completely understand the way you feel about the 23rd, (sending a big supportive hug), but as for drugs, hormones etc you will be ok. I cannot lie and say that it will be a 1st time success (although it may well be...you did manage to get pg before) but I am sure that you will be ok...IF you chill!
Let's take one step at a time...whatever you face we'll sort it!

Little and ginger...i'll keep my eyes peeled!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks honey, you are very right.  I need to try to forget about things and go with the flow but very difficult.  What will be will be (easier said than done though!)

Anyway I've finshed work now and off til tuesday!!! Yeah! So can have a glass of wine or two and relax!

Off to chill now!!! Promise!  (wish I could switch my brain off sometmes!!)

XXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope the wine is working! The 'what will be  will be' philosophy is accurate but, like you say, hard to deal with. I prefer the 'It will happen because I said so' approach. Definitely more positive and believable!

As an aside....did you not feel for aisleyne at all tonight Nicki...well...words fail me.

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No - once again she has failed to impress me... wimpy crying for attention again!!  She is NOT SHY!!!!
She is 2nd fav to win!!!

I only like Glyn and Richard now, didn't like them at the begining!  But Pete and Nicky are getting so on my nerves!!!

So are you home tonight with a bottle of wine and takeaway... phone switched off for pure concentration of the big event?  I have to go to the pub at 730 to pick up my tickets for Sat and will have to be polite and stay for a drink and chat... will look a bit sad saying i have to go home its the BB final!!

I may tape it and pop it on when I get home... or maybe it will be on the widescreen in the pub??!!

Oh the excitment in my life never ends!!

Anyway I'm off to make my breakfast (yes just got up.... lazy lump that I am).

Will def post to later to discuss the BB stuff.... nice to talk to someone who understands!!!  Tim hates it!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

I think that BB sucks!

I knew he would win....wish it was Glyn. Nicki needs a slap.

Anyway...feel better now....

How are you Did you have a pleasant evening Feel calmer now??

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not feeling calmer.... we ended up staying out until 10, I had taped BB and therefore had to wait til 11 to watch the recorded version which meant I did't go to bed til 1.30!  I didn't log in as knew you would have posted who won and i wanted i to be a surprise!  Not that it was one.  Poor Gln his little face when he didn't win. 
Now I've just got up and need to pack and get ready to go V.  Tim shouting at me as I'm not ready and on the comp!!! Ah!!!  
I'm be back Monday talk properly then! XXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope you had a great time!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Katey,
Yes had a wicked time.  Unfortunately I am now off work sick as seem to have a bug and keep throwing up.  feeling really poorly and I know my boss thinks I've just drunk too much got a hangover.
My head is all dizzy and I'm just munching away at some salty crisps and coke to try to calm my tummy.
Was sick last night all over the bedroom floor and Tim had to clear it up. Poor tim.
I hate being poorly.... especially being sick.... yuk.
How was your weekend? Are you missing Aislyne? Did you see me on the telly??
All our muddy clothes and camping stuff is everywhere and I'm too ill to sort it out   May have a little snooze and then try to tidy up..... or maybe i won't!!

Hope your well 
Laura XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey

The sick on the bedroom floor sounds gross! Poor Tim!!! When you get pg and morning sickness kicks in, you'll have to make it to the bathroom!!!
I did not see you on tv (sorry) but I did see 2 wierd guys in a tent doing some kind of commentary (?)! Glad it was good.

I have a steaming cold and I am very very pathetic when ill so Robin is running around like a mad man and he's now ironing! God bless bacteria!!!

I am off to Brighton for a few days tomorrow and I hear it's going to pee down every day - ye hah! That should help the cold. 

I do miss the great Aisleyne.....maybe i'll see Pete in Brighton!!!!

Any news on your treatment yet

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay chick,
I'm still of work not been sick for a full 12 hours though!  Fantastic.
Off to Brighton, lucky you I love brighton!!  Is that business or pleasure? Sure you will fit in a bit of shoppping whatever!!
My best friend lives in brighton so I go alot, I love it!!!

As for my IVF may as well be 10 yrs away, The hospital still haven't typed my referral up yet, so feeling a bit p*ssed off.  I may call them in a bit.  But they always are so rude and just say that cancer patients have priority so i feel mean pushing in front of them!!

What about you?  your starting next month?  have you got a date yet?  You got your Ov reserve test back yet?

Anyway hope your feeling ok and not too snotty!!!

Have good few days away... don't buy too much!
XXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

I did not see Pete (although people are doing impressions of him all over the place) and I spent a small fortune!!!! 

Did you get that referral? I do understand that cancer patients are more pressing, but surely they can find 5 minutes to type a letter? I would go in and refuse to budge until it's done!

I am doing the Ov test at the beginning of af....about 1st week in Sepetember And then IVF as soon as I can after that. Dreading another round but it has to be done. PLUS everyone is pregnant in Brighton (well not quite everyone but nearly!). So that helped my self esteem no end!

My other 'issue' is that Robin and I have to be extra careful every time we are intimate because I get pregnant so easily, (which is frustrating in itself because i'm unable to hang on to a pregnancy), and it is so hard to stop and hunt out 'protection' every time like we are teenagers again. The whole thing is just SO annoying!

OK...moan over.

Your news

katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay honey.... well where do I start.

IVF stuff - called and finally got my referral, I called Barts who hadn't got it so I faxed it over to them... with the amended date of birth, address and GP (my hospital really are crap) and asked about a cancellation appt.  And the lady said they fast track people from my PCT I should get my appointment through in a week or so!!! So very excited about that.

BUT...... It was due date Thurs and DP went out and left me on own and we had big row and he disappeared until last night, and just to top things off for a really crap week my cat died last night, completely unexpected, she was fine all day and then must have had a heart attack about 10.30 last night.  This is not just a cat she is my teddy bear, she is a big fluffy persian who just wants to be cuddled the whole time and she never leaves my side.  We buried her at my mums this morning.  I am justing sitting and blubbing my heart out.  I feel so lonely without her.  I was in a bad mood yest too and kept telling her off for being naughty.  So feeling so bad.  She was only 5 yrs old.  I feel lost without her.    

My head is banging where i have been crying for hours and I still feel sick from that bug.

Sorry thats not a very uplifting and cheery post  

Laura

p.s. I was at a complete loss on friday night... I had no idea what you do on a friday without BB!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Laura just wanted to say i'm so sorry about your precious furbaby send you massive    

pam xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Pam, your fur baby looks very cute!! XXXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

I am so sorry I was not around when you posted! 

Firstly I am so sorry about your cat - that is just terrible. How can that happen Don't feel bad that you were grumpy, she knew how much you loved her. That is the bad thing about pets...they are not around forever. I have 4 (2 dogs and 2 cats) and I know just how much of a companian they become. I am sending you a massive cyber hug!!

Secondly I bet last Thursday was really tough for you too. AND not a good day to row. You must have been out of your mind until Tim returned. All better now There's nothing I can say to make you feel better about the lost pregnancy other than (I believe) these angels are close for always and watching over & protecting us. 

Thirdly - Yipee.....you get an appointment soon. And about time too! How do you feel about it all now 

I am awaiting af before I can get going and I am anxious to be getting on with it again. I am trying to get my head into a positive mind set. In Brighton there were ladies with babies everywhere and I had this realisation (you know how you can sometimes and it feels right) that having babies cannot be that difficult seing as gazillions of women do. SO I am moving forward with that notion and hoping that it helps. What do you think

Hope you feel somewhere close to OK soon

Katey

ps Pam that lovely furbaby is divine!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok.... well getting there... keeping bursting into tears hardly left the house all weekend.  Don't think its sunk in yet. I keep expecting her to pop up any minute.  

Yeah positive thinking help but I'm a little bit careful with too much of it, one of the ladies on my ep board have been teaching me 'realistic thinking' so as not to get too disappointed guess a balanced way of thinking about things.

Me and Tim are ok, he can't be mean with at the moment I'm too sad!!

Exciting about your IVF, hopefully I won't be too far behind!!  XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

How are you feeling today??

'realistic thinking'....mmm...i like that! You are right when you say that thinking should be balanced...I always (despite whatever I say) veer in a negative direction. I think that comes from a disbelief that having a baby will ever happen to me. it's also a self protection attempt - although it doesn't really shield me from anything.

mmm...how deep and philosophical am I today?!!!!

I was reading in the paper earlier that obese women should be refused IVF on the NHS. I am not obese but I am overweight and now I am worried that it will lessen my chances. So I guess the time has come for me to join the gym (yeuch!). 

And on that cheery note.....

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think that they like your BMI to be under 30 for IVF, in a few of the things I've read your actually better to be slightly over weight than under weight so I wouldn't worry yourself too much.  Aren'y all people a bit over weight??! Or am I trying to make myself feel better!!

I'm still at work -.... poor me.

Thing with me is I am really positive.  Which normally is a good thing but with this I've just been disappointed so badly.  Everytime I think it will be ok i have another set back.  But i just can't help myself... I've already convinced myself that I'll be preg after 1st IVF!!!  So keep trying to be negative so I don't get too disappointed.  33% chance of it working... that 67% chance of failing!  

We have decided to give it 3 goes if it doesn't work then we are gonna just go travelling... I wonder if having IVF gets addictive.. you know... next time might be the time and all that. 

The evil witch arrived today so feeling a bit crap.  

Anyway I best get home to my empty house without my lovely cat to greet me..  

See ya!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

The cat is there to greet you - in spirit. I promise.

IVF is addictive which is why I did not really want to start it. There is always that element of 'what if next time...' and we are anxious that we won't know when to stop. Although I have been told that i'll know when the time is right (mmm)

Plus i'll have to wait a year from IVF to adoption and i'm on the brink of 35!

I have just got a scan pic of my brother's baby (about 14 weeks along) and I fluctuate between happiness and total devastation...that is quite a fluctuation!!!!!!! Life is a b****!

Sorry that the witch arrived...look on the bright side....that's one more witch towards IVF!! Snuggle up with a galaxy that's what I say (and what might explain my bmi!!!!)

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the £ will be the determining factor of forgetting IVF for us!!  

I'll be happy if i get as far as egg transfer, if it works to that point I will be happy not worrying too much about the BFP at this point.  I have really convinced myself that i won't handle the drugs ( ican't take the pill etc as it makes one of my pupils dilate?!)  so I'll be hppy if it works and I get some eggs, at least I'll have some hope for the future.  Really wanna get started!

Anyway I'm gonna go cook my tea and have soak in the bath. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

pupils dilate?

How? What??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

juat one of them, they've never really explained it to me to be honest.  I started getting migraines when I was on the pill (had been on pill for years!!) and then one of my pupils started dilating, I assumed i had a brain tumor!!  But my GP just said I needed to come off pill and put me on the mini pill.  I still get a slightly dilated pupil in the middle of the month but only slightly.  I spoke to the fertility nurse about it and she had never heard of it before but my GP seemed to know straight away about it so I thought it was quite common?  Obviously not.  I'll talk to them at Barts when I get there, they are specialists so hopefully they will work something out.  Also when i was pregnant the day before I started bleeding I had bad migraine and big pupil, i thought that was what caused the miscarriage but obvously it wasn't a miscarriage, but sems bit of a coincidence that it happened the day before I started bleeding.

My bloody body!!  Think I'll try to trade it in!!

You alright?


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree that it is a bit of a coincidence. Must be a hormonal thing. Never heard of it before! Wow!

If you find out who does good body trade ins, let me know!!!!

Still no sign of af yet. getting annoyed. want to get going. we are just trying to figure out where to get the money from....which financial avenue should we put into overdraft mmm! I will not be able to do it for a while if this is a no go as I will be broke. But we do have frosty and maybe this cycle will give him a friend. Who knows.

Make sure you tell Barts everything and, more importantly, make sure they listen. My Dr is excellent but he is lacking in interpersonal skills sometimes. Anyway he was really annoying me because it always appeared that he did not remember who I was or what my case was so I sat him down and told him that I wanted to feel like I was the only woman he treated and unless he pulled this off I could not work with him. I mean, he is sticking probes etc into some delicate places so I needed to know that he knew my name! Anyway, he really improved and, I think, we have a better relationship because of it.

Long story short, don't take any c*a*.

Not sure why I felt i needed to give you that lecture. Sorry, got carried away!!!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning! Saturday! Yeah!!

Well I had an optician appointment yest and I have A1 vision! Yeah! So don't need any glasses, I could even read the little letters at the bottom and she was very impressed!! I spoke to her about my dilated pupil and she said its nothing to worry about quite common! So how come the fertility nurse has never heard of it??!! I don't bloody know!

As for Dr's..... well I'm pretty assertive person, stand up for my rights really can handle a 'conflict' in my work setting etc BUT as soon as I go anywhere near a hospital i turn into this little shrinking violet and don't say a thing!! I need to practice. I think wih my last consultant (who nearly killed me!!) I was so angry with him i couldn't even talk to him for fear of screaming at him, hopefully I will be better with my next consultant. Considering he nearly kille me you'd think he'd remember me! But he in my last consultantion actually in the middle of doing my dictaphone recording for the referral said 'we are refering ms baker for IVF due to....... er nurse why are we refering this patient' in front of me??!!! and my file was there on his lap!!! Conplete incompetance!!? Grrrrr! 

As for your AF... where has it gone when were you due? I have mine now I can send it over if you like??!!  Gros thought sorry!!!!

Don't suppose you want a rabbit? I've got 3 and one keep biting the others... can't even get a rescue place to take him. Thats my mission for the day!

Oh also one of my mates from the ectopic board was down regging and has now just found out she is preg!! Well lets hope there are lots of miracles around over the next few months a!

Happy Saturday!
XXXX[br]: 2/09/06, 11:26You ok love? not heard from you for a while. XXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

Hi there

Sorry I have been MIA but up to my eyes in work, family, ivf etc etc

I had the ovary reserve test yesterday (finally got af after 7 weeks!!!) and it takes 5 days to get the results. While I was there I asked when i could begin treatment again. Dr said next month as I am on day 2 this month and, on short protocol cycle, I would need to begin that day.

So I said 'why can I not start today then?'  He scratched his head a few times and said that if my hormone levels and scan were ok then I could! So I have!!!! So I am sniffing and injecting like a mad woman!!!

The good side to short protocol is that egg retrievel is in 2 weeks!!! Wow!

How are you? What you up to?

Hope you see this.

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KATEY!!!!

I was worried about you not seen you about for a while!!

Wow things have really moved on for you haven't they!!  

Well things have gone a bit mad for me too!  I got a cancellation date through and have had my consultation!  I am due AF today... and its not here!!  When she does turn up I have to have some day 2 bloods and then I start sniffin on the 12th October!  Or maybe later now if sahe doesn't turn up very soon!!  

But yeah things are on the move for me too!!  We'll hopefully both have bumps for christmas!!

So when do you get you Ovarian test back?  You have the Amh one didn't you?  (thought we should get back to the actual topic of the thread for a change!!! he he!!)

I really liked Barts, they were really friendly and seemed organised and seem to know what they are doing... well more than my last hospital anyway!

Wow can't believe your on the road already!!  Yippeee!!

You'll be all done by the time I start!!!  

Anyway glad your back and glad all is going so well!!! XXXXx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

hey you

That's great news! What did they say at your consultation Any sign of af yet? Glad you liked them too...that really helps I think.

I'm in a bad bad mood. Got the AMH result - 3.4 - which is at the bottom of poor fertility and bordering on no fertility. I cried the whole way home on the train and I am near to tears constantly. So, to recap, I have blocked tubes, blood clotting issues, killer cells and, now, underperforming ovaries. I am sure at my next scan he will say that my uterus has disappeared.

I am so far away from positive right now. 

I have 4 follies, and they look ok, but I have given up already.

Think I best go before I drive you to distraction.

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well my Inhibin B was 45 which is pre-menapausal!!  But I have decide they don't know anything, try not to worry.. how can your ovaries not be working when youhave 2 sets of twins growing on them as we speak??!!

Yes Af has arrived and I had my day 2 blood done today, one I have the results I will get the defo confirmation that I'm starting this month.  I think i will jump off a building if they come back too high!!

Anyway I'm at work at the mo.

Chin up chicken..... will both be wacking into peoples legs with our double buggies this time next year!!  (I'm looking forward to that bit!!! he he)


sending you love and hoping your uterus stays in your tum for a good while yet!!
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I daren't take the Inhibin B test - could not handle any more blah blah!!!! I am sure that if I had a test to determine if I had ears it would come back as negative despite the appendages each side of my head! 

Did you get the results back yet When is the start date? Please do not jump off a building as you make me chuckle and I would be most miffed....selfish, I know, but I would miss your humour.

Speaking of which - I had the giggles imagining you hurtling into passers by with your buggy! I cannot describe the image exactly but it really is funny! I promise you, here and now, that I will happily graze every shin in town if I get the chance!

I'm having a scan tomorrow so i'll let you know if my uterus has gone awol!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay love,
just posted to you on the other thread.  How did your scan go today? XXXX


----------

